# BMW M240i?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi guys just been and viewed a 2 year old bmw M240i. Couldn’t get access inside due to the sales rep out on a test drive so couldn’t get to ask many questions. It’s only done 9k miles so low for the year and it has the plus pack option darker wheels privacy glass head light assist etc. 

Does anyone have one on here? Honest opinions.
And I’m confused about the vehicle tax, I.e can’t seem to find a definite answer to how much it is. It’s a 67 plate 2018 WO67 BUU.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Kerr owned an M240i.

If he doesn't see this Thread I'd send him a 'pm'.

Car sounds nice BTW. :thumb:

Alan W

EDIT: It was an M235i and thread here:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393397


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We had a 2017 plate M240i cab that was registered March 17 so avoided the higher tax band which came in the April for cars over 40k list.

If it's over 40k list then it'll def be the higher tax. Did these go over 4ok for the coupe 240, the cabs definitely did.

Cracking cars in truth, gorgeous 6pot growl with an ultra smooth 8speed box. 340bhp and RWD, what's not to like?

What packs does it have on it as that might impact on it's list price?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I see they started at £37,390 in 2018 so may be under the 40k bracket IF it wasn't specced highly.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had the M235i before. There's not really much difference between them. The M240i is slightly faster, it is very close, but it is easier to tune. 

Overall they are good cars to live with. A good balance of everything. The engines are good and return the economy often as good if not better than 2.0l equivalent cars. 

If you're looking for the best driving experience they could do with some work. The suspension could be updated and they could do with a limited slip differential. 

There is plenty to choose from, so don't rush in. Probably even more valid for the M140i, but get the car checked for accident damage. The PCP deals were cheap and they ended up in the hands of so many young inexperienced drivers. It's crazy how many have been crashed. 

Depending on the list price of that car, which could have been over the £40k threshold, it could have the additional road tax costs for a few years yet.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is the car in question 
https://www.hammondcarsuk.com/used-cars/11491446-bmw-2-series-3.0-m240i-auto-s-s-2dr/

I literally work 4 mins drive from home now, my car (leaf) is fully paid for and was offered between £17-18 trade in or was told privately could sell upwards of £19k. Completely different cars but ile be honest I'm a petrol head at heart and the leaf has served its purpose.
Log book says first registered 31-1-2018.

Does this sound right


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks nice that. 

DVLA shows VED for that exact car as being £150 per year.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

VIN check shows it as a basic model so I'd say it's the £150 tax.

Their description says Pro Radio but that's the 'business' unit not Pro as they state.
No HK, not sure about heated seats as it's not stated on the VIN check.

Not knocking it pal as they are a joy to drive but it's basic spec for strong money in their favour, imo obviously.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

wldnt a M" be a few quid more.........

its not like your driving far and the resale will be better. so simple man maths the M" will be cheaper!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As Neil says that car is missing key options. Pro Nav is an absolute must for me. It's so much better. 

The Harmon Kardon stereo is also a highly desired option. It's not brilliant, but it's much better than the standard. 

There is no heated seats. It's not a Nappa leather steering wheel either that the advert claims. 

Those wheels are the standard wheels. 

The car lacks too many desirable options for me. They will push the car into the higher road tax band though.


I'm curious about the first service entry. What is that for? The car only had 10 miles by the middle of May. However, the date of the last issue of the log book was the 31st January 2018. Has it been a BMW pool or hire car? 

The other service has been done months early too.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I had the M135i and currently have the M140i, 140 is the newer B58 engine fantastic power and very easy to drive for everyday use, decent on mpg(defo not the 38mpg it describes lol) servicing & insurance against a full blown M. 
If your wanting to tune the M240/M140 is more tuneable than the previous and stage 1 will easily get you to 430ish Bhp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

You can pick up 68 plate cars with under 15k miles, still under warranty , with metallic paint for £2k more.

If you look at babybmw forum the 140s dont seem to be as reliable as the 135 cars - there were afew horror stories on there on early 140s, mostly ppl on cheap pcp deals, but cars with oil leaks and a few dropping transmission or engine fluids overnight.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks all, I’ve never owned a bmw before so know absolutely nothing, I just happened to be driving past and thought of that looks nice. So all the info I get is a godsend and a great help


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

This is my 5th Bmw and if I'm honest I enjoy it just as much as the 2 E46 M3's I owned, only thing I don't like about mine is the Opf added to the exhaust which mutes the lovely sound of the 3ltr 6 cylinder engine. 
Adding a lsd will further improve the handling and allows you to put the power down more, I personally don't need it and will be spending the money on a nice akropovic exhaust when I finish my insurance with Bmw themselves next year as they aren't mod friendly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a M235i for 3 years and I was around £200 a year for tax, but this is when the car was £35k new. I was lucky and BMW had put on the full M Performance kid including the carbon mirror covers, spoiler and upgraded the wheels to M Performance ones.

Overall if you get a spec'd one they are fantastic, if you get a basic one, it's pretty dull, my one had all extras inside except heated steering wheel and windscreen. The upgraded sound system and NAV pack is a MUST.

Driving experience, as said previously it's a great car overall. Comfortable drive, 300+ BHP with RWD. It's fast, comfortable and decent on fuel (if your right foot isn't too heavy). Gear box (auto for me) is good. 
I don't miss it but i definitely would have another one in a instance.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> As Neil says that car is missing key options. Pro Nav is an absolute must for me. It's so much better.
> 
> The Harmon Kardon stereo is also a highly desired option. It's not brilliant, but it's much better than the standard.
> 
> ...


As above buddy, you can pick up a low mileage cab with quite a few options for not much more or if it's a coupe you want, metallic paint, HK, Pro Nav, and heated leather are the most desirable options.

These options though will take you to the higher tax bracket but will most definitely help on resale.

Brochure with specs and pricing - https://www.cooperbmw.co.uk/~/media/c509a488cfeb41eb8ecaaf3570f81a84.pdf/


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone have any experience v the M2?


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Mardgee said:


> Anyone have any experience v the M2?


Only on a track situation. I did the Goodwood BMW track experience a little while ago but can offer some experience!

I should say before I start - Track driving is *not* the same as road driving obviously!

I drove the m2 early in the day and it wasnt the comp which had just come out. manual box. Utterly awesome to dirve. Bonkers quick (not much quicker in a straight line than the m140i would be tuned or so im told) but the handling. The handling! It was so composed on track. Very flat in the corners imo and the steering was lovely (as lovely as it can be being electric). I would 100% own one in a few years once I get over my M140i.

However. A big however is this. As an every day car I can imagine it would grate. The suspension is clearly very firm (perhaps an obvious statement) shown by the way it corners so flat.

Not sure if that helps but thats my 2 cents


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Pro nav is a must, HK i can live without as its not that good, heated seats are a must too and that car is also lacking cruise control. Its a very basic spec.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

https://usedcars.bmw.co.uk/vehicle/202008172587904?quoteref=5d505130-f3d1-428a-9b1c-3ba20edc6dd3

You tend to find if they have Bridgestones then its runflats fitted, if Mich PS then no runflats


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> https://usedcars.bmw.co.uk/vehicle/202008172587904?quoteref=5d505130-f3d1-428a-9b1c-3ba20edc6dd3
> 
> You tend to find if they have Bridgestones then its runflats fitted, if Mich PS then no runflats


The driver's seat looks a bit of a mess for 24k miles.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks dirty and possibly a slight sag in the thigh support driverside but I found BMW interiors never wore very well.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you buy one?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Did you buy one?


After paying 3 visits I finally got to sit in and try for size and it smelled damp to me. Coupled that with the lack of enthusiasm to try sell of even an offer of a test drive I walked away. Tried out a Lexus RC but even with the seat as low as it can and angled back my head still hit the roof liner. So the search continues.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The RC is a lovely looking car. I went for a wander next door into the Lexus dealer when I was having my merc looked at a while ago. The RC was very very nice to look at. It had a tan leather interior which sounds awful but was lovely.

I bought a bmw x2 in September but my garage door/drive is tight and it isn't getting any easier in and out so i'm changing it. I love it but it's just that bit too wide with the mirrors out and I need them to see where i'm reversing. I thought that I could cope without using the mirrors but cant. Luckily for me, I have only lost a couple of hundred £ but I will be sad to see it go. 

I'm changing to m240i so was interested to hear if you went for one. I wanted to stick with Bmw this time (as I found the c43 gearbox jerky) and so went for narrower than x2 and under £40k tax bracket. I thought it was the last chance to get a low miles, nearly new 3 litres before they disappear.

Good luck with your search


----------

